# Erie Canal depth



## timkent (Oct 15, 2001)

We need to move a sailboat with a 12''3" draft from Lake Huron to the East Coast. Does anyone have any recent information about depths in the canal system between Oswego and the Hudson?


----------



## tiz_1 (Nov 20, 2000)

Tim,

Here''s a link to info on the canals in NY. I sent a separate message about helping with your delivery. Let me know if you still want crew.

http://www.houseboatmagazine.com/articles.cfm/artid/44

--Kevin


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Tim,

Have you also considered mast clearance? That may be a more difficult issue. 

Why not take the long way and cruise down the St. Lawrence and the New England coast?

Dave...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

you,ll never make it. I went through in Sept. .The lowest depth I encountered was 8''. There are many locations that have less than 12''
Holden


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

timkent: Controlled depth in the Oswego and Erie Canlas is supposed to be 13 feet, but our experience going through in 2000 suggests it is less in spots. Since you are so close to the limits, I would call the NY State Canal Corporation at 1-800-4CANALS and get their guidance. Otherwise, you''re looking at going via the St. Lawrence which is about a thousand mile detour if you intend to continue south from New York.

With a 12''-3" draft, you''re going to have to make sure you use the shipping channel in Lake St. Clair, because you won''t get across otherwise. Out of curiosity, what kind of boat is it that has such a draft?


----------



## SHIMSHON (Jan 30, 2001)

I believe that you would have a major problem attempting to get through the New York State barge Canal system with that draft. Is that a fixed keel?? and if so what kind and size of boat?


----------

